# Boss 9'2" Power VXT w/ Wings, Or Western Wideout?!?!



## SnoPro Inc (Sep 24, 2010)

Having trouble deciding between the two. Anyone have any advice from prior expirience with either?


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

if your doing commercial, get the wideout, there i said it guys.


----------



## SnoPro Inc (Sep 24, 2010)

ProTouchGrounds;1223498 said:


> if your doing commercial, get the wideout, there i said it guys.


I do a good amount of driveways, but the commercials i do are large parking lots.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

The 9.2 w wings is going to move a lot more snow. But I should ask what kind of truck are you going to put it on because with a 3/4 or 1 ton, there is a good chance you will be massively overloaded with those wings on.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

Ebling.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

> Ebling.


way to throw a monkey wrench in there lol.


----------



## SnoPro Inc (Sep 24, 2010)

ProTouchGrounds;1224262 said:


> way to throw a monkey wrench in there lol.


haha, buddy of mine who is part owner has a B&B quick hitch expandable rear plow, 14 foot. and it would be going on a late 90's 7.3 power stroke or late 90's cummins.


----------



## AiRhed (Dec 27, 2007)

Well, if you see yourself doing *a lot* of stacking. Plowing with *a lot* of deep, set up, drift busting required. Or plowing any snow over 24", I would get the V-plow. The wideout is hard to beat with a V-plow when the snow is in the 4-12" range. But when the drifts get set up, the snow gets deep and heavy, and you just have to get access to that road, the V-plow is the better choice.


----------



## SnoPro Inc (Sep 24, 2010)

AiRhed;1233269 said:


> Well, if you see yourself doing *a lot* of stacking. Plowing with *a lot* of deep, set up, drift busting required. Or plowing any snow over 24", I would get the V-plow. The wideout is hard to beat with a V-plow when the snow is in the 4-12" range. But when the drifts get set up, the snow gets deep and heavy, and you just have to get access to that road, the V-plow is the better choice.


Thanks!, We dont usually get snow over 24" but i live out in the sticks where it drifts up to 3 or more feet in spots, and i would need to stack quite a bit, also the 9'2" w/ wings is still cheaper then a wide out. and its wider. Tough Call!!!


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

SnoPro Inc;1233602 said:


> Thanks!, We dont usually get snow over 24" but i live out in the sticks where it drifts up to 3 or more feet in spots, and i would need to stack quite a bit, also the 9'2" w/ wings is still cheaper then a wide out. and its wider. Tough Call!!!


So put wings on the WO.

Done.


----------



## SnoPro Inc (Sep 24, 2010)

JohnnyU;1233721 said:


> So put wings on the WO.
> 
> Done.


Then it gets hard to drive down roads with oncoming traffic. and then the wings are just too big. plus i dont know if they make them for a WO


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

SnoPro Inc;1233931 said:


> Then it gets hard to drive down roads with oncoming traffic. and then the wings are just too big. plus i dont know if they make them for a WO


Jerre makes wings for the wideout.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

SnoPro Inc;1223477 said:


> Having trouble deciding between the two. Anyone have any advice from prior expirience with either?


Be Like Burkart and Get Both............:salute:....payup


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

I have had Boss V's for a while and just bought an 9'2" XTV for my truck. There is no way i could have got into a few accounts without the V. Our storms are usually under 4" but we just had 12" plus 3 '-4' drifts and that plow was bad a**. extra height on rolling snow was awesome. I plan buying another one next year!


----------



## SnoPro Inc (Sep 24, 2010)

Matson Snow;1233955 said:


> Be Like Burkart and Get Both............:salute:....payup


LOL Hopefully one day right!


----------



## SnoPro Inc (Sep 24, 2010)

absolutely;1234438 said:


> I have had Boss V's for a while and just bought an 9'2" XTV for my truck. There is no way i could have got into a few accounts without the V. Our storms are usually under 4" but we just had 12" plus 3 '-4' drifts and that plow was bad a**. extra height on rolling snow was awesome. I plan buying another one next year!


I'm leaning towards the boss. Buddy of mine likes the western, maybe we'll rock paper scissor or something haha


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

The problem here is that people aren't making a lateral comparison. The 8.2V should be compared with the 810, with or without wings, while the 9.2V should be compared with the 8611 with or without wings. Once the playingfield is considered comparable, let the competition begin. 

I would LOVE to have an 8611LP, but it just wasn't in the stars. If I'm still in the big game next year, I'm going to add a set of wings onto my 810 to make it more of a 1012. wesport


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

JohnnyU;1234949 said:


> The problem here is that people aren't making a lateral comparison. The 8.2V should be compared with the 810, with or without wings, while the 9.2V should be compared with the 8611 with or without wings. Once the playingfield is considered comparable, let the competition begin.
> 
> I would LOVE to have an 8611LP, but it just wasn't in the stars. If I'm still in the big game next year, I'm going to add a set of wings onto my 810 to make it more of a 1012. wesport


Great Point!

Only disadvantage of the wideout is that you can't V it to break through a huge snow bank. If you've never had a problem with that up to this point, than I think a wideout would be great. Being able to adjust the width of the plow on the fly is a huge help.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

Things to consider. 

What are your average snowfall events 1-8" or less get a wideout
If more like the UP 6-16" get a V
Is it your only plow? If so get a V
Commercial lots wideout
Residential driveways wideout
Rural driveways V
Do you plow WITH the storm? or wait until it's done. It's your call you know your plowing conditions better than we do


----------



## jklawn&Plow (Jan 8, 2011)

I have larged stacked snow/iced piles along my driveways. Can I break these and push back with a V plow? (My 7.6 std no place left to push snow on non-drifting side of drives.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

jklawn&Plow;1235222 said:


> I have larged stacked snow/iced piles along my driveways. Can I break these and push back with a V plow? (My 7.6 std no place left to push snow on non-drifting side of drives.


Probably not, that's what skids are for


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Matson Snow;1233955 said:


> Be Like Burkart and Get Both............:salute:....payup


Or spend a lot money and go my route. Both are great plows and both will increase your productivity 20 to 30% most likely. Just like someone else said. You know your accounts, your avg. Snowfall per storm and if you plow with the storm or wait till the end. This last storm I plowed with the xls for 2 days and then al


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Cont. All of my accounts were done I switched over to the v plow because all the aprons were rock hard with ice and the drives had not been plowed in 3 days. It made my life a lot easier twith the v plow.


----------



## SnoPro Inc (Sep 24, 2010)

Burkartsplow;1235253 said:


> Or spend a lot money and go my route. Both are great plows and both will increase your productivity 20 to 30% most likely. Just like someone else said. You know your accounts, your avg. Snowfall per storm and if you plow with the storm or wait till the end. This last storm I plowed with the xls for 2 days and then al


Thanks for the help and honest opinions, that goes to everyone who has commented. I appreciate it and will take it all into consideration. It's greatly appreciated. As the winter goes on and your opinions change, let me know.


----------



## HEStufrthnnails (Nov 20, 2009)

If you live in the sticks and plan on plowing long narrow drives,a V is the way to go. A wide out is still a straight blade and we've all been caught in situations where your trying to open a drive back to a cabin with a straight blade,in a foot(2") of snow . Not fun. And if you have one plow, I'd go for the V,then down the road,go for the wide-out,or 810.The V is just more versatile. Now if we could just talk those boys from Iron Mountain to build an adjustable wing plow(in stainless !) Lol


----------



## kmzlawncare (Feb 15, 2009)

Go with the boss v plow you can't go wrong . I love all the versatility on the v plow!!!


----------



## SnoPro Inc (Sep 24, 2010)

kmzlawncare;1236769 said:


> Go with the boss v plow you can't go wrong . I love all the versatility on the v plow!!!


They are nice, i've always enjoyed working with then. never used a wide out or XLS to compare to though


----------



## Pinky Demon (Jan 6, 2010)

I think if Boss took a cue from the Speedwing and gave the ability for a leading/trailing design without having to install and remove add on wings, that would be tits.


----------



## NorthwestPlower1 (Feb 4, 2001)

V blade because then you are set up for any kind of Storm. Add wings and you can do what a Wideout will do. I follow the KISS strategy.(KeepItSimpleStupid) Less moving parts is less **** to break down. I highly recommend a Fisher or Western V blade. I have several years on my Fisher.


----------



## SnowGuy (Jan 7, 2006)

I have plowed snow commercially for 36 years and all our trucks run the Boss Poly VXT. The Boss plows are heavier and built better than any other plow one the market (in my opinion). Years ago we ran poly Meyers and worked on them every year, with the Boss plows, we hardly ever do anything to them other than change the oil (even the older ones) !!!


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

SnowGuy;1246331 said:


> The Boss plows are heavier and built better than any other plow one the market (in my opinion).


The Boss 9.2 Poly VXT weighs 852lbs and the Fisher XLS weighs in 985lbs and if you add in cutting edge it is well over 1000lbs, even the Fisher 8.6 SS EXV weighs 876lbs and the 9.6 weighs in a hefty 1005lbs. Those are the facts, but being better then any other plow in the market in your opinion which you are allowed to have.


----------



## mtfd774 (Nov 13, 2005)

*Wideout or the XLS*

I'm upgrading in the summer and i'm wonder which one. I have a 8' HD . I like the tripe edge vs the full trip but service i guess is the big picture. The local dealer doesn't stay open during storms and i would have to travel a half an hour for the Western dealer or 45 mins for the closest Fisher dealer. Is it worth the extra 15 mins of travel ?


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

mtfd774;1246512 said:


> I'm upgrading in the summer and i'm wonder which one. I have a 8' HD . I like the tripe edge vs the full trip but service i guess is the big picture. The local dealer doesn't stay open during storms and i would have to travel a half an hour for the Western dealer or 45 mins for the closest Fisher dealer. Is it worth the extra 15 mins of travel ?


XLS or Blizzard, in my opinion.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

I have always ran full trip plows and I just got tired of them. I like the trip edge concept and made the switch this year to Fisher. After 3/4 of a season under my belt with the trip edge I am very happy with my choice. That is your choice on which style you think you will like most. Now I bought mine online and installed it myself. I saved over $2k by doing this. I know the ins and out of my plows, so dealer support was not at the top of my priority list since the dealer close to me can be a *****. I don't think the 15 minutes would be that big of a factor to me if I did go with a dealer. Go to both of them and see which one will work with you the most and also see which one has the most parts in stock for them. That is the key because the dealer by me has NO fisher parts in stock and they are a fisher dealer, which I do not get. I can get parts faster from 4qte.com in Illinois where I bought the plow from then from the dealer 5 minutes away from my house. Either way the wideout or xls are both great plows and essentially the same except for the tripping function on them and the mounting system. If you have any questions PM and I will gladly answer your questions. Or Blizzard, they are built stronger then the other two IMO.


----------



## mtfd774 (Nov 13, 2005)

Burkartsplow;1246524 said:


> I have always ran full trip plows and I just got tired of them. I like the trip edge concept and made the switch this year to Fisher. After 3/4 of a season under my belt with the trip edge I am very happy with my choice. That is your choice on which style you think you will like most. Now I bought mine online and installed it myself. I saved over $2k by doing this. I know the ins and out of my plows, so dealer support was not at the top of my priority list since the dealer close to me can be a *****. I don't think the 15 minutes would be that big of a factor to me if I did go with a dealer. Go to both of them and see which one will work with you the most and also see which one has the most parts in stock for them. That is the key because the dealer by me has NO fisher parts in stock and they are a fisher dealer, which I do not get. I can get parts faster from 4qte.com in Illinois where I bought the plow from then from the dealer 5 minutes away from my house. Either way the wideout or xls are both great plows and essentially the same except for the tripping function on them and the mounting system. If you have any questions PM and I will gladly answer your questions. Or Blizzard, they are built stronger then the other two IMO.


Thanks i appreciate the help and will be in contact


----------



## snowbelt5 (Jan 19, 2011)

Burkartsplow;1246416 said:


> The Boss 9.2 Poly VXT weighs 852lbs and the Fisher XLS weighs in 985lbs and if you add in cutting edge it is well over 1000lbs, even the Fisher 8.6 SS EXV weighs 876lbs and the 9.6 weighs in a hefty 1005lbs. Those are the facts, but being better then any other plow in the market in your opinion which you are allowed to have.


just because a plow is heavier doesnt mean it is built better. In my area i see about 10 boss plows to every 1 fisher or meyer. Im sure they are good plows though.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

SnowGuy;1246331 said:


> I have plowed snow commercially for 36 years and all our trucks run the Boss Poly VXT. The Boss plows are heavier and built better than any other plow one the market (in my opinion). Years ago we ran poly Meyers and worked on them every year, with the Boss plows, we hardly ever do anything to them other than change the oil (even the older ones) !!!





Burkartsplow;1246416 said:


> The Boss 9.2 Poly VXT weighs 852lbs and the Fisher XLS weighs in 985lbs and if you add in cutting edge it is well over 1000lbs, even the Fisher 8.6 SS EXV weighs 876lbs and the 9.6 weighs in a hefty 1005lbs. Those are the facts, but being better then any other plow in the market in your opinion which you are allowed to have.





snowbelt5;1246724 said:


> just because a plow is heavier doesnt mean it is built better. In my area i see about 10 boss plows to every 1 fisher or meyer. Im sure they are good plows though.


You obviously failed to read the whole thread before posting. That or just didnt grasp that Burkart was correcting the guy above him in the quoted posts, who was stating incorrect info.


----------



## SnoPro Inc (Sep 24, 2010)

Hey JD, how's that built 48re holding up with added power and abuse of plowing??


----------



## ommegang (Oct 19, 2007)

plowguy43;1235143 said:


> Great Point!
> 
> Only disadvantage of the wideout is that you can't V it to break through a huge snow bank. If you've never had a problem with that up to this point, than I think a wideout would be great. Being able to adjust the width of the plow on the fly is a huge help.


I had a Blizzard SW for 2-3 years. Western, Fisher, Blizzard all are DD. That's the first Disadvantage. Next is breakdown components. How many more components exist to fail in the W/O VS the V. 3rd, I love driving in a v. Less wear and more manuvurable vs extended and straight, pushing wind. 4th, stacking capability. 5th, in a 3/4 ton, You cant push any more snow than a VXT , it will simply bogg down. The only adv the wideout offers is the ability to angle snowpushing under 4-6" of fluff from my vantage point. We had a wicked Winter this year. I need the V to break through some stuff. Would never go back to DD.


----------



## excav8ter (Oct 7, 2009)

If you put wings on either of the Boss plows,8'2" or 9'2' you will probably have to drive with the plow wings kicked forward quite a bit to keep them from dragging on the road. Then you will be over the MAXIMUM legal road width of 8'6". If thats the case you could be in deep doo-doo if you hit someone or cause someone to go off the road due to being over wide. I see plenty of guys around here driving this way, taking up their lane and then some because their plow is too wide. I try to give them room if I am in my pick-up, but in my dump truck...sorry, I will clip your wings if your in my lane. 
Also, there are local Police and Sheriff deputies who are trained by MDOT to watch for the "easy" infractions to ticket, such as over width and a few other things. Not saying they are writing tickets, but they could.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

SnoPro Inc;1253138 said:


> Hey JD, how's that built 48re holding up with added power and abuse of plowing??


It is great. No problems. I see trans temps up to about 215 on non synthetic with the sensor in the test port near the valve body. I have Dusty do a trans service after every winter and the fluid always looks great. It go through a rear u joint about every other year.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

ommegang;1253516 said:


> I had a Blizzard SW for 2-3 years. Western, Fisher, Blizzard all are DD. That's the first Disadvantage. Next is breakdown components. How many more components exist to fail in the W/O VS the V. 3rd, I love driving in a v. Less wear and more manuvurable vs extended and straight, pushing wind. 4th, stacking capability. 5th, in a 3/4 ton, You cant push any more snow than a VXT , it will simply bogg down. The only adv the wideout offers is the ability to angle snowpushing under 4-6" of fluff from my vantage point. We had a wicked Winter this year. I need the V to break through some stuff. Would never go back to DD.


Just having a little fun here but it is quite possible you have the wrong truck if it would get bogged down by the amount of snow you can hold in a VXT.


----------



## ommegang (Oct 19, 2007)

To clarify, unless all fluff, how much snow can one actually push? Meaning, at a certain point the extra width offered by a wde-out becomes null IMO. Most snow is quite heavy. And I don't have many accounts were I can just windrow to one side.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

ommegang;1254240 said:


> To clarify, unless all fluff, how much snow can one actually push? Meaning, at a certain point the extra width offered by a wde-out becomes null IMO. Most snow is quite heavy. And I don't have many accounts were I can just windrow to one side.


I've never had a problem...


----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

JohnnyU;1254511 said:


> I've never had a problem...


Me either. imo the only advantage a V has, is the V mode.


----------



## PTSolutions (Dec 8, 2007)

> If you put wings on either of the Boss plows,8'2" or 9'2' you will probably have to drive with the plow wings kicked forward quite a bit to keep them from dragging on the road.


not true, the way the wings angle forward, when the blade is lifted the wing edges are parallel to the ground and hang no lower than the corners of the blade.


----------



## bella32 (Aug 13, 2006)

get a fisher 9.5 extreme v and put wings on that! I have a fisher xls (same as the wideout)and an emtreme v with wings. The extreme v with wings plows way faster than the xls 1.5 -2 times faster. With the boss v plow you cant back drag very well because the plow folds forward spring arent strong enough. Fisher v plow has double acting cylinders and will hold strong when back dragging. Also the poly cuttnig edges on the wideout when they need to be replaced they cost like $300. Also fisher has bottom trip which is better. I could go on and on.....


----------



## bella32 (Aug 13, 2006)

the wideout has way more parts. more solinolds to go out more hoses to replace more cylinders to go bad


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

bella32;1256173 said:


> get a fisher 9.5 extreme v and put wings on that! I have a fisher xls (same as the wideout)and an emtreme v with wings. The extreme v with wings plows way faster than the xls 1.5 -2 times faster. With the boss v plow you cant back drag very well because the plow folds forward spring arent strong enough. Fisher v plow has double acting cylinders and will hold strong when back dragging. Also the poly cuttnig edges on the wideout when they need to be replaced they cost like $300. Also fisher has bottom trip which is better. I could go on and on.....


Edges are around a $150...From Falline...


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

bella32;1256177 said:


> the wideout has way more parts. more solinolds to go out more hoses to replace more cylinders to go bad


Wideout/XLS...Pretty much have the Same amount of Hoses.Electrical, moving parts as a "V"......Lets see here...A XLS/Wideout has 4 cylinders.....A Fisher/Western "V" has four cylinders....I could go on and on.....


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

bella32;1256173 said:


> get a fisher 9.5 extreme v and put wings on that! I have a fisher xls (same as the wideout)and an emtreme v with wings. The extreme v with wings plows way faster than the xls* 1.5 -2 times faster*. With the boss v plow you cant back drag very well because the plow folds forward spring arent strong enough. Fisher v plow has double acting cylinders and will hold strong when back dragging. Also the poly cuttnig edges on the wideout when they need to be replaced they cost like $300. Also fisher has bottom trip which is better. I could go on and on.....


1.5 to 2 Times faster is a Pretty Bold Statement......So if i plow lets say 44k sq Feet an Hour with my XLS...You can do up to 88k sq. feet an hour....


----------

